# Review miếng lót thấm sữa Mameyo có tốt không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (4/8/20)

*Đặc điểm nổi bật của miếng lót thấm sữa Mameyo*

*Miếng lót thấm sữa Mameyo* là sản phẩm được làm từ chất liệu siêu thấm, giúp mẹ ngăn ngừa được sữa tràn, giữ vệ sinh cho bầu ngực, là lựa chọn tốt nhất dành cho cả 2 mẹ con. Miếng lót thấm sữa thường có cấu trúc nhiều lớp độc đáo như 1 lớp vải PUL tráng TPU ngăn rò rỉ + 1 lớp Microfiber siêu thấm hút + 1 lớp xơ tre giúp kháng khuẩn, có tác dụng khử mùi, siêu thấm hút lại rất mềm mại+ 1 lớp suede siêu khô thoáng ngăn cho sữa không bị trào ngược.


​

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng miếng lót thấm sữa Mameyo*

Cách sử dụng miếng lót thấm sữa này cũng rất đơn giản:

– Mở bao ngoài sản phẩm.

– Gỡ lớp dán che phần băng keo bên ngoài miếng lót. Dán cố định vào mặt trong áo lót ở vị trí thích hợp.

– Điều chỉnh nếp gấp để sản phẩm vừa vặn, ôm khít với mọi kích thước bầu ngực, để tăng tính thẩm mỹ và sự thoải mái bằng cách kéo rộng phần nếp gấp mở rộng miếng lót.

– Thay miếng lót sau 2 – 4 tiếng sử dụng tùy thuộc lượng sữa rỉ nhiều hay ít. Cuộn gọn và vứt vào thùng rác.

Sữa rỉ ra không chỉ được thấm hút lập tức, không lo tràn mà sau khi thấm bề mặt cũng sẽ khô ráo ngay nên tránh được tình trạng ẩm ướt làm hăm da, làm mẹ cảm thấy khó chịu. Lớp vải không dệt mềm mịn, không làm tổn thương vùng ngực mẹ, an toàn với cả làn da mẫn cảm.


​

*Lưu ý khi sử dụng miếng lót thấm sữa Mameyo*

– Cách dùng miếng lót thấm sữa đảm bảo vệ sinh nhất (dù sử dụng loại lót thấm nào) là hạn chế dùng sản phẩm quá lâu vì trong sữa mẹ có chứa nhiều chất dinh dưỡng là môi trường lý tưởng để vi khuẩn trú ngụ, sinh sôi, tạo mùi khó chịu. Sữa lên men sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé. Chưa kể trong thời tiết mùa hè thì cơ thể mẹ còn toát nhiều mồ hôi nữa, các loại miếng lót bằng vải nếu không thay giặt nhanh rất dễ bị nấm mốc.

– Có thể sử dụng khi đi làm, đi chơi, lúc ngủ, thậm chí cả lúc cho con bú. Miếng lót sẽ tự động thấm hút lượng sữa bị rỉ một cách nhanh chóng nhất.

– Miếng lót thấm sữa sẽ tiếp xúc trực tiếp với bầu vú mẹ từ làn da, đầu vú, tiếp xúc với cả sữa mẹ do đó mẹ nên dùng miếng lót thấm sữa loại nào chính hãng, có nguồn gốc, xuất xứ rõ ràng, đảm bảo chất lượng để bảo vệ bầu ngực, chất lượng nguồn sữa đem đến bữa ăn thơm ngon và an toàn cho bé.

– Nên chuẩn bị nhiều miếng lót để thay đổi trong ngày. Khi đi ra ngoài các loại miếng lót sử dụng một lần sẽ tiện lợi hơn cho mẹ để mang theo, thay mới và đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ, giúp mẹ tự tin nơi công cộng, công sở. Nếu sữa mẹ tiết ra quá nhiều mà mẹ phải đi làm thì nên chọn loại miếng lót dùng 1 lần.

– Trên thị trường hiện nay có bán sẵn nhiều loại lót thấm sữa khác nhau, có những loại dùng 1 lần như miếng lót thấm sữa không chỉ đảm bảo chất lượng mà tính ra chi phí sử dụng cũng không quá cao. Mẹ có thể tham khảo để sử dụng kết hợp với miếng lót bằng vải hoặc sử dụng hoàn toàn trong cả ngày mà không lo tốn kém.

*Mua miếng lót thấm sữa Mameyo ở đâu để đảm bảo chất lượng?*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh mang đến những sản phẩm tốt nhất cho sức khỏe của mẹ và bé, cam kết cung cấp miếng lót thấm sữa Mameyo chất lượng 100%. Quý khách muốn mua hàng có thể thực hiện theo 2 cách sau:

1, Đặt hàng online ngay trên website bằng cách ấn vào nút "mua hàng"

2, Đến trực tiếp địa chỉ:

- Tại HN: Số 18, tổ dân Phố Hạ, Phường Tây Tựu, Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội

- Tại HCM: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

- Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

